
Tig, the ncurses front-end to Git - nice1
http://www.gitready.com/advanced/2009/07/31/tig-the-ncurses-front-end-to-git.html
======
coliveira
The nicest thing about tig is that it is written in just one C source file.
Check: <http://repo.or.cz/w/tig.git?a=tree>

I like to see little utilities like this that are easy to install and
understand.

~~~
tjr
One source file, yes, but it's 7500 lines long... for me, at that kind of
length, I'd find it easier to understand if broken into sensibly separate
files.

~~~
coliveira
IMHO, C is nice because it doesn't _force_ you to break your code into many
small little pieces.

Although I agree that in general it is better to have multiple classes/modules
-- if the project really requires it. This is not the case here.

------
Pistos2
I tried tig for a while, but found that it didn't suit my style of git
interaction. I often use git add -p, and [repo-wide] git diff. It doesn't
appear that tig provides equivalent functionality.

It also was a poor usability match for my usual way navigating: I was often
pressing up and down arrow, or page up and page down, only to find it moving
something I didn't expect (e.g. a file selection instead of scrolling a view).
I'd often have to press q to "pop a view off the view stack".

------
Plugawy
Does anyone know of a similar app for subversion?

~~~
diN0bot
svnx for macs? i use eclipse with the subclipse plugin plus tkdiff. i haven't
had trouble using svn command-line...git, though, constantly behaves
unexpectedly and requires vigilant reading of the manual. i've reverted
projects back to svn just for the sanity (also, as a team project, i don't
want other people wasting time on version control, especially when they
require user friendly interfaces, which is lacking in git. tig is cool, but
not user friendly enough for certain team members).

btw, mercurial is a pretty sweet alternative. i've already been seduced by
github, tho.... i wish they could be repohub instead....

~~~
hyyypr
I'm a big mercurial fan, I tried out git to be able to co pare both fairly,
but the first impression i got from git was that it required _much_ more
reading than hg to get a hang of it, even for basic stuff. Or maybe it's just
that the mercurial documentation/first steps docs is more clear.

~~~
jherdman
You would be correct. I've been using Git longer than Mercurial, but I feel
that I have a better grasp of how to use Mercurial. That said, Git is
exponentially more powerful in my experience. I'm rather enjoying getting to
know it.

